# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de esquejes de dracaena de China

## gpacheco

*Lima, feb. 22 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de esquejes de dracaena (Dracaena sanderiana) con origen y procedencia de China.  
El envío deberá contar con el Permiso Fitosanitario de Importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de procedencia. 
Además, deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen, en el cual se consigne que las plantas proceden de lugares de producción registrados por la Organización Nacional de Protección Fitosanitaria (ONPF) del país de origen e inspeccionadas durante el periodo de crecimiento activo del cultivo, encontrándose libre de la plaga Thrips Palmi. 
La declaración deberá señalar que como resultado del análisis de laboratorio el material está libre de las plagas Icerya seychellarum, Maconellicoccus hirsutus y pseudaulacaspis cockerelli. 
En ese sentido, deberá tener especificado el tratamiento de fumigación pre embarque con acetamiprid (0.2 por ciento), u otro similar. 
Si el producto viene con sustrato, deberá ser un medio libre de plagas, cuya condición será certificada por la ONPF del país de origen y consignada en el Certificado Fitosanitario.  
El producto vendrá en envases nuevos, de primer uso que eviten el contacto con otros productos, y libres de cualquier material extraño al producto aprobado, señala una resolución directoral publicada hoy en el diario El Peruano.Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de microorganismos de Alemania Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de carne bovina y de cerdo Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de yemas de palto de Argentina Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de palto de Argentina Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de palto de Argentina

----------

